# Code 46



## D6Veteran (Jan 5, 2005)

Recently rented this film http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0345061/.

My wife and I both thought it was pretty good. Towards the end it seemed to be a bit lost plotwise, but then recovered with an ending that left us thinking.

Anyone seen this movie? Is it based on a novel?

Includes an interesting cameo by a british rock singer.

One of the things I liked most about it is that it successfully creates the future using modern cityscapes and locations.


----------

